# Today on RO- Wednesday



## Becca (Jun 3, 2009)

[align=center]_





_[/align][align=center]_:bunnydance:
Wednesday, 3 June 2009
Welcome to todays news! I hope you like it!_[/align][align=center]_:highfive:
_[/align][align=center]_ _______________________________





_[/align][align=center]_:thumbup
Today is Flashyâs Angel's, Star's, Sunny's, Lightning's, Hope's, Dusk's and Dawn's Birthday
!_[/align][align=center]_:birthday 
_[/align][align=center]_Wow! Thatâs a lot of bunny birthdays! Extra nose rubs all round 
_[/align][align=center]_arty:
If your celebrating a special occasion anytime soon make sure to put it in the  Calendar





_[/align][align=center]_:welcome1
We have many new members joining the forum recently! Go and welcome: 
CKGS, sparrow, pelletpooper, StarfishSaving, Minilop and Lop Lover!!!_[/align][align=center]_:hello 
Welcome to the forum guys :hearts:

If you are a new member remember to introduce yourself!





_[/align][align=center]_:brownbunny
The DBF can be  quite scary at times!_[/align][align=center]_:headflick:

PICTURES;  Marley and Chocolate Bunny 
_[/align][align=center]_:bunny19

Explosive Bunny Binkys!_[/align][align=center]_:heartbeat:





_[/align][align=center]_:rip:
Rest In Peace:
 Buffy
 Chyna 
_[/align][align=center]_:hearts
Gone but never forgotten - Binky Free 
_[/align][align=center]_:sad: 




_[/align][align=center]_:sickbunny:
 Bun Troubles 
_[/align][align=center]_:bunnynurse:
Kali isnât looking  so good_[/align][align=center]_:nurse:





_[/align][align=center]_:eats:
Kate is wondering if you can  feed a baby too much?_[/align][align=center]_:bunny17:

Bonding  Cuddles and Lambsie!_[/align][align=center]_:kiss1:





 _[/align][align=center]_arty0002:
_[/align][align=center]_GOOD JOB!_[/align][align=center]_:thankyou:

 What is she? Beautiful!!!_[/align][align=center]_:brown-bunny

 Dutch Breeders!_[/align][align=center]_:anotherbun






 Baby Bunny AL_[/align][align=center]_:sad: 





_[/align][align=center]_:bunnydance:
 RO Language!_[/align][align=center]_inkelepht:

 Kelly got a new laptop!!_[/align][align=center]_:rainbow:






*:upsidedown:* *BUNNY STAR:* *:upsidedown:
*_[/align][align=center]_
_[/align][align=center]*What's your name? Sage *


*What's your age or your 'estimated' age? I am 1 year and two months as of June 1st! *


*What breed are you? I am a Mini Rex!*


*Who's your slave? I gots two slaves, Emily and Amanda*


*What's your favourite thing to do? Be alone. I dont like interaction very much. Although I do enjoy running outside in my excercise pen, and I like to run to run on the harness too!*


*What's your favourite food? Pellets and grass! *


*What do you disapprove of? Being picked up, held, etc. I'm not a very friendly bun yet. *


*A bit about you? I has gots babies right now!  Four of the little stinkers. They is all whie just like me and their Daddy, Ray. I's can't wait till they's all growed up and living in them own condos! *


*A picture of yourself...*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]*The cage is a little bit messy, but don'ts worry, my slaves take good cares of me!  *[/align][align=center]_ 


____________________________________
Thank you for readingâ¦ Have a nice day!_[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]:jumpforjoy:

[/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 3, 2009)

Since the calendar isn't working: Tomorrow is my 4th Wedding Anniversary with my wonderful husband, Danny!!  (4 June 05)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 4, 2009)

I think everyone should go check this new blog out and see 3 really cute bunnies.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47263&forum_id=6

Susan


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for asking me to do The Bunny Star, Becca. 
Just a quick note, the piece of info under Sage's picture can be deleted  I didn't realize the picture wasn't of her in her cage  

Emily


----------

